#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  LinkedIn's Guide on Objective-Based Advertising.

## Bhavya

To get success in our marketing strategy, first, we need to identify our marketing campaign objective, because our objective will determine the tactics that we need to reach our business goals. I found this LinkedIn's guide to objective-based advertising, which will help you to learn the ways to do objective-based advertising on LinkedIn.

----------

